# Are these snail leeches?



## Trouble247 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think you identified it correctly. How many do you have? pull 'em out with tweezers and then squish 'em?

But get them out before they have more babies, or your snail population could be decimated.


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

I had something, only one i saw near the gravel that looked like kinda a greyish snail without a shell. Almost slug-like. I'll keep an eye out. Anyone have any suggestions? I Have Ramshorns and Mystery snails. Not so sure it's the same as in the pic above.


Stevie D


----------



## bugman2494 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol.
I had those on my plants that were taken from my local creek. lt was funny becuase I kind freaked out when something was wiggling on my hand while I was sorting through the water milfoil.


----------

